# Bark Busters?



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone ever used these people? http://www.barkbusters.com/ 

They seem to be in a lot of places. I went through the reviews... all 5 stars, which seems fishy and unrealistic. I googled to find an idea of their prices and it seems like it's around $500 with a lifetime type help line. Some people said be prepared to do every bit of the work yourself and they would have rather gone to puppy classes than have these people come to the home, but none of them wrote reviews apparently.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

It's a franchise, like walmart in a way. 

From what I understand, you pay the one time fee and they'll come as many times as you need them to for help. Only problem is it's in home training, not group training at all, and it would depend a lot on who the trainer is you get, and if they'd be around in a year or not, if they actually worked out for your dog or not. I did like what I heard from the owners of the company as far as how they work out issues and so on (balanced training, not spoiling, being fair to the dog). But if the person you end up with doesn't have the right skills or personality, you're out the money. 

One of the local training centers offers different classes, they use the same format, but there are trainers you want teaching and those that aren't so good.... it would be the same with barkbusters.

Lana


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

It's a franchise. You pay your money, take a short course and - voila! Your a dog trainer. Their method tends to involve shouting BAH! at dogs and tossing things at them.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I've seen a couple of demos by them. I personally find them not awful but really overrated and kind of silly at times.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I've seen people on forums use barkbusters, praise the results as their dog was 'fixed' to find that even with a million follow ups that after a small period of time that the results they had were limited. 

Their method involves yelling bah at the dog and throwing lengths of chain in bags towards your dog. It's not worth the hundreds. You could pay less and have a better trainer who isn't part of a franchise. The BB mentality treats all dogs the same.. and thinks that any behaviour such as growling or biting means you should toss chains at it.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Our local Bark Buster's encourages you to growl in your dogs face for any problem behavior...


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Tofu_pup said:


> Our local Bark Buster's encourages you to growl in your dogs face for any problem behavior...


This sounds like a WONDERFUL method!








To get a nasty scar on your face.


----------

